# Acre B-3:  April



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome to the offical Acre B-3! This is the only official chat thread on the The Bell Tree Forums. This is YOUR chat thread, so it's up to you to decide what to do here. Of course, all usual rules apply. Please refer to the rules page for details.

Each month, the previous chat thread will be locked and we will create a new one. This will help to keep the chat thread manageable while still allowing you to keep your post count.

When you post in this chat thread, please do not make one-word posts such as "Hi!" and "Cool!" You don't always have to make full sewhen you make a post, but as a general rule you should have something more to say than just one word. Please also refrain from posting to yourself or posting one after another just to rank up. If it gets out of hand you will be asked to stop.

Also, all posts made here will go toward your total post count!

Most important, have fun!

(Thanks to NSider for providing us with a general base of rules)


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Apr 5, 2005)

ACDS might have been moved back AGAIN!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2005)

What do ou mean Cynda?  There was no release date to move back from :|


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2005)

How far anyways?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 5, 2005)

This title makes me wonder. Why do we live in B3 and not C3? C3 is in the middle of the town.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Apr 5, 2005)

Well it was estimated september, and they said it may be oct.-nov.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> This title makes me wonder. Why do we live in B3 and not C3? C3 is in the middle of the town.


 Who says it has to be in the middle?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 5, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sometimes that is the way things are.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 5, 2005)

well, so this is a chat thread, and not a spam thread? just want to know, so i dont get suspendid again


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 5, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> well, so this is a chat thread, and not a spam thread? just want to know, so i dont get suspendid again


 Yup you can chat but not spam here.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 5, 2005)

oh, and I just looked at the (i think) new baner. all I have to say is: wow. and the rest of this post.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2005)

You took that from NSider.      

Anyway, let's talk about me and how cool I am.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 5, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> You took that from NSider.
> 
> Anyway, let's talk about me and how cool I am.


 He siad that in the post and I don't think that is possible...jk


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2005)

Hmm, so this is the only board I can't edit on, and it realy is driving me insane...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> oh, and I just looked at the (i think) new baner. all I have to say is: wow. and the rest of this post.


 Is wow good or bad?  It's a proto type... it's not really working out.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 5, 2005)

I think it is great!! just get rid of the blue thing, and center it.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's pretty cool, but an animated one would be even cooler.      

Maybe try making it max size to remove that ugly blue stuff on the left.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> I think it is great!! just get rid of the blue thing, and center it.


 Im trying to get the exact pixel size so I can cover ii up, but the support forumn is slow.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2005)

GAH! I meant right!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would help if I knew that size.

IF Support service is really bad!


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can't argue with ya there...

Anyway, find a forum that does have ti full-size, then right-click on it and the dimensions will be listed.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2005)

You have to go to "Properties" after right-clicking.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2005)

I just got a code to get the blue out.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I just got a code to get the blue out.


 Ah, I see.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 5, 2005)

do you need a code to center it?


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2005)

So when are you going to get around to edit my front page that I posted about in your editing store?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> So when are you going to get around to edit my front page that I posted about in your editing store?


 uhhh... I have to go soon... maybe later tonight.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> do you need a code to center it?


 Yeah, you can use HTML to do that, too.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 5, 2005)

Uh...what are we talking about? I'm  a little lost :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2005)

The new banner.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> The new banner.


 I love it, but PIKMIN is right; an animated one would be better.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But it would take longer to load...


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah, some of you still have 56 K.... ok, never mind then.  An I made the AC Story Bokk read-only.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey everyone, check out the banner contest:

http://s3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...?showtopic=1180


----------



## ƒish (Apr 8, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea, i went to a site that had like a million animated things on it, it looked cool and all, but even with DSL it took like 3 minutes to load everything... and even then it was still choppy.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 8, 2005)

The llama is here to eat you all!!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 8, 2005)

That is scary....


----------



## Mino (Apr 8, 2005)

I just finished an add-on for the AC boy and girl icons!


----------



## Mino (Apr 9, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I just finished an add-on for the AC boy and girl icons!


 Comments?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 10, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very good, PIKMIN, but, alas, I have too much stuff in my Nsider sig to fit this in there....


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 10, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its very nice. But i can't use it because i would never use those as a icon. Redd on the other hand...that would be one i would use.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 11, 2005)

is redd the only one in?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 11, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> is redd the only one in?


 Sadly, yes... but I really don't care, because I love my ganny icon..


----------



## ƒish (Apr 11, 2005)

heh, hope we win this time    			 i really want more Animal Crossing Icons, hope Redd makes it this time, and the Gyroid next time


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 11, 2005)

Pihranah what is up with your avatar? All I see is a red x


----------



## ƒish (Apr 11, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Pihranah what is up with your avatar? All I see is a red x


 ? looks ok to me... its Redd...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 11, 2005)

there... is it fixed now?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 11, 2005)

yes


----------



## Mino (Apr 11, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's too late...

I'm gonna make a Redd add-on if I can get PhotoShop back...


----------



## Mino (Apr 11, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    
:'(


----------



## Mino (Apr 12, 2005)

Not exaclty the most busy thread, is this?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 12, 2005)

And thank goodness for that, because I won't have to moderate it; I'm too busy without it.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 12, 2005)

it is now


----------



## Mino (Apr 12, 2005)

I'd do it.      

Moderation is fun...

*HINT* *HINT*


----------



## Mino (Apr 12, 2005)

You're getting mighty close to Lakitu PIRANHA!


----------



## Mino (Apr 12, 2005)

610 kb PIRANHA!  YAY!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 12, 2005)

i'd be a mod... only problem is im not sure what to unpost and what to leave alone  :eh:


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 12, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I'd do it.
> 
> Moderation is fun...
> 
> *HINT* *HINT*


 In your dreams     			  j/k

Nah, I can handle it.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 12, 2005)

and yes, i am getting close to being a Lakitu... YAY, out of the Pit!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 12, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> i'd be a mod... only problem is im not sure what to unpost and what to leave alone  :eh:


 That is why you must leave that job to people who are more qualified for the position, aka PIKMIN042.


----------



## Mino (Apr 12, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OoOoOoOH!

"So you're saying there's a chance?"

OoOoOoOH!  POP Quiz!

What movie is that from up there in quotes?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 12, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not sure.... what is it?


----------



## Mino (Apr 12, 2005)

IT IS DONE PIRANHA!  YAY!

Go post it!


----------



## Mino (Apr 12, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 12, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> IT IS DONE PIRANHA!  YAY!
> 
> Go post it!


 Um... what is done?  You are severly hurting your chances of becoming a mod of any kind; you are spamming like crazy now.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 12, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you will see    			 its so pretty


----------



## Mino (Apr 12, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not spamming, it's called chatting.

I'd do other stuff if other people were on...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 12, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 me too... i'd be in the spam cafe, but there's no real point anymore...


----------



## Mino (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah...
This place seems to have peak hours...

Of course, NSider does...

Me and ZERO were up at 3, and tehre were 26 users on...     

Whoa, I'm almost a Fish!

I'll bet you're happy PIRANHA!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 12, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Yeah...
> This place seems to have peak hours...
> 
> Of course, NSider does...
> ...


 no, im not happy    			 i wanted to be the first fish... thats not cool  :no:


----------



## ƒish (Apr 12, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 i love dumb and dumber     

"Sampsonite... aww, i was way off."

yay for Homestar Runner!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 13, 2005)

What is Homestar Runner?


----------



## ƒish (Apr 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> What is Homestar Runner?


you dont know!? 


homestar! <<<link!


its the best internet cartoon out there    			 and is updated every monday...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 13, 2005)

oh... right... links are always blue and letters are always black    			 heh, forgot... anyway, thats the site, you could spend hours there its great     

Enjoy!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> oh... right... ]
> Thank you, I'll watch it a bit later..


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 13, 2005)

Did you see it yet?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 13, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Did you see it yet?


 Not yet.... will do...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2005)

go to:

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail

Those are the best!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 14, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2005)

Oops, I mean:

Http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail.html

Sorry.   :r


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey PIKMIN.... "THIS IS ROB 64, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK"

Do you know where that is from?


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Hey PIKMIN.... "THIS IS ROB 64, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK"
> 
> Do you know where that is from?


 Yes, that's from StarFox.

That's not what the R.O.B. originally was.


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2005)

Go here:
http://www.vidgame.net/NINTENDO/rob.htm


----------



## ƒish (Apr 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Go here:
> http://www.vidgame.net/NINTENDO/rob.htm


 that thing is weird... what does it do anyway?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Go here:
> http://www.vidgame.net/NINTENDO/rob.htm


 I know about the original ROB  <_<


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Read the page I gave you.     
:blink:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 14, 2005)

What are we talking about again I'm a little lost :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:


----------



## ƒish (Apr 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> What are we talking about again I'm a little lost :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:


 Homestarrunner... i think, thats where we were last time


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> What are we talking about again I'm a little lost :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:


 Homestar Runner.

Let's talk about... um... pizza...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 14, 2005)

i like pizza...




  			 so, whats your favorite topping? mines Pineapple


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 14, 2005)

i like Homestar Runner.

Now I'll just get my main man Edgar!


----------



## ƒish (Apr 14, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> i like Homestar Runner.
> 
> Now I'll just get my main man Edgar!


 yep, i noticed you named your Arowana "edgar the virus hunter"    			 that E-mail is great


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 16, 2005)

new topic...why isn't this busy?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 16, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> i like Homestar Runner.
> 
> Now I'll just get my main man Edgar!


 I have the homestarrunner dvd and cd.


----------



## SIMDUDE18 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi! I just joined here.


----------



## SIMDUDE18 (Apr 16, 2005)

ok... so nobodys here. I guess ill jost post this.


----------



## Mino (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey!  Welcome to The Bell Tree!  I really hope you have a great time here!

If you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome to The Bell Tree!  I hope that you have fun, and follow the rules!  But the most important thing is to enjoy yourself!  Ask any questions if you have any.


----------



## Mino (Apr 16, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Welcome to The Bell Tree!  I hope that you have fun, and follow the rules!  But the most important thing is to enjoy yourself!  Ask any questions if you have any.


     
I said that first!

Copycat!      
:'(


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 16, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry, I didn't see your post.... very sorry...


----------



## Mino (Apr 16, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 16, 2005)

you guys will never guess what i found in my ear today...


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 16, 2005)

nsider is getting boring, right?


----------



## ƒish (Apr 17, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> nsider is getting boring, right?


 no... its just not alive right now


----------



## Mino (Apr 17, 2005)

Hmm... a quarter?  :mez:


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 17, 2005)

What do you mean a quarter?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2005)

Man The crossign Gardian has been dead for 3 hours. You guys need to get on earlier. I have read all of test your AC knowlege, ACDS thread, and almost done with codes plus.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 17, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> nsider is getting boring, right?


 yeah I havn't been on it for a while now. Once I quit it than came back, but now...its just  boring.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 17, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> What do you mean a quarter?


 I believe he means the currency:the quarter ($0.25)


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 17, 2005)

oh ok. It doesn't make sens ethough with the post before it.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 17, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> oh ok. It doesn't make sens ethough with the post before it.


 oh i see.   
^_^


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi guys!


----------



## Mino (Apr 17, 2005)

I was replying to PIRANHA sating "You'll never guess what i found in my ear today!"  Duh!   
:blink:


----------



## ƒish (Apr 17, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I was replying to PIRANHA sating "You'll never guess what i found in my ear today!"  Duh!   
:b]
> not a quarter    			 i found some... well, nevermind


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey guys, not to be strict or anything, but this is kinda spam...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 17, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Hey guys, not to be strict or anything, but this is kinda spam...


 ...Chat threads ARE spam    			 but they count as posts    			 ever been to bungalow? they dont care what you do there, as long as its within reason... heck, i started a conversation with myself (even ask MIN0, he was there )


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2005)

Bam! are you here?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2005)

Yup I sure am Mab!(I like to thank Piranha for the idea.)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2005)

So anything new Bam!?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2005)

Nope just watching T.V.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2005)

Cool what show?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2005)

Malcome in the Middle.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2005)

I love that show. Ok I have to go to dinner bye!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2005)

Ok bye!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2005)

Ummm... as funny as that may have been right there... (right funny....   :lol: ) It's not allowed to talk to yourself like that.       
B)			   When we first had a chat thread way back in Specail Release, Smar Tech did that same thing for 40 pages!    :mez:  :|    
:huh:			     			  :yes: yah... and thats what made us not have chat threads anymore.  But now we got 'em back, but you can't do that.     :no:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2005)

ROFL 40 pages :lol:  ak my bad but still 40 pages :lol:  :lol:  :lol: was it deleted or hidden?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2005)

It was moved to Spam Site so the posts wouldnt count.  (so that means you can still see it)

Actually I think it was after speccail release, but just a little after.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 17, 2005)

I think I remember that...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2005)

Actually, maybe it was deleted, because I can't find it.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 17, 2005)

It probably was because even though its in the spam board, he still kept the posts.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 18, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> It probably was because even though its in the spam board, he still kept the posts.


 So THAT's why SMARTTECH had so much postings when I got here!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 18, 2005)

*wishes he could see it.*


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2005)

I cnt find it though... its gotta be here somewhere....


----------



## ƒish (Apr 18, 2005)

you should probably delete a few of those posts    			 just so he dosn't get away with it...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 18, 2005)

BOB that is spam not the best place to post spam espiacly when there is a sp board.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 18, 2005)

so spam is using a pic to say you dont understand something? weird...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 18, 2005)

no you are just posting it everywhere. So I don't know when you understand it or not.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Apr 18, 2005)

when I post it, i dont understand.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 18, 2005)

not in off topic you posted it for no reason.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 18, 2005)

lets all fight about it...  :| 

i say let him use the pic as much as he wants, as long as he says something with it.


----------



## Mino (Apr 19, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> no you are just posting it everywhere. So I don't know when you understand it or not.


 He's got a point.

If you're going to keep using those, use ones that aren't ancient and aren't overused.


----------



## Mino (Apr 19, 2005)

It's slooooow here.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 19, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> It's slooooow here.


 Bungalow    			 i'd be here... but the bungalow calls my name alot nowadays


----------



## Mino (Apr 19, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You only came there 'cuz of me...


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm moresow in town square.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 20, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I'm moresow in town square.


 I LOOVE the Bungalow, but sadly, it's usually slow there...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 20, 2005)

But not in TC


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 23, 2005)

I have to go guys buy(not like anyone is here though.....)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2005)

Yo guys wassup? I just got on.   
^_^


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 24, 2005)

OLDSCHOOLNINTENDO said:
			
		

> Yo guys wassup? I just got on.   
^_^


 thats nice, try not to spam.


----------



## Mino (Apr 24, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> OLDSCHOOLNINTENDO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
:huh:			 

It's not spam, it's chatting.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Even my great strictness has to give in; that wasn't spam.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 28, 2005)

This is where is belongs   
^_^


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 2, 2005)

It is May caugh(SP)


----------

